# pond wakyworm



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

heres a bass that i caught by wakyworming in a pond one of my favorite softbait stratagies2.5lbs


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

u lier it was 2lbs i was there 
dont for get to tell everyone who taught you how to do that

im just mad that you caught all the fish that day and all i caught were dinks


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice fish, and definitely caught on my favorite soft plastic method.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

it was 2.5 my other was 2 hahaha


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

good fish equals good day


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the wackyworm! There is a new one out for deeper water conditions, can't wait to try it out. Berkley Powerbait(Heavywait). Cliff


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

caught over 50 this weekend all on wakyworms good weekend but no big ones


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Mel, hold it out a little more towards the camera and we will call it 3, lol. Just kiddin, nice catch I too like to get wacky this time of year can't beat it.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

FishKrazy said:


> Hey Mel, hold it out a little more towards the camera and we will call it 3, lol. Just kiddin, nice catch I too like to get wacky this time of year can't beat it.


i tell him that all the time he just doesnt listen


----------

